# '90 maxima heater and clock led lights dim



## tmrhunt (Jan 4, 2006)

Heater and Clock lights go dim to the point that you cannot read it and then the lights will come back on as if nothing is wrong. Its stays mostly dim. Any Idea whats going on or how to fix?? Thanks


----------



## Sarault (Sep 10, 2006)

tmrhunt said:


> Heater and Clock lights go dim to the point that you cannot read it and then the lights will come back on as if nothing is wrong. Its stays mostly dim. Any Idea whats going on or how to fix?? Thanks



I also have the same problem, I would like to know the solution!


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

For the clock, I know that the 3Gen maximas have a problem with the soldering of the components. There is a write-up on resoldering the components here:
4DSC.com : Articles

As for the climate control lights, I'm not sure. Mine are doing the same, and I'd assume that either the little lights are going bad or there might be some loose wire that power the lights. Fixing them may be somewhat difficult as the climate control box doesn't seem to open easily and allow accessibility to the wires. When I become no longer lazy, I'll see if I can figure out what's wrong with mine, and try to find this thread again to update.

good luck.


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Been there, done them!!
I changed all the "Grain of Wheat" bulbs, and re-soldered all the hi-current components in there.
I found most problems were caused around the three-legged transistor, and the ceramic resistor connections. 
I removed old solder, and put new in there(I am considering if it does it again, to put the expensive silver based solder on instead of the lead based solder)
I have done the clock also, and the clock just needs the ceramic resistor re-soldering, the heat/current dragged through wrecks the connection, so when it gets warm, it just gets a hi-resistance connection, and eventually oxidises, and insufficient current can pass through, so lights go dim(it is the heater wire connection that cannot get to emit sufficient electrons, so they dont smash into the phosphor target in any great number, and then you get no emitted light).
Easy to open for me, but a beatch to get out of the dash!!
but, all lights are ok now, makes it more of a pleasure to drive at night, sort of comforting!!

Hope this helps.......


----------

